

Top Science Articles of 2013 - srikar
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/12/23/top-science-longreads-of-2013/

======
waterlesscloud
I really enjoyed this recent article about the Coelacanth, its discovery and
the mission to get one fresh enough to extract sequenceable DNA from it.

[http://www.moreintelligentlife.com/content/features/anonymou...](http://www.moreintelligentlife.com/content/features/anonymous/fish-
our-time?page=full)

------
SkyMarshal
Found a similar article from Slate [1] recently.

[1]:[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/longform/2013/12/si...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/longform/2013/12/silicon_valley_genetic_testing_and_google_buses_the_best_science_and_tech.html)

------
timje1
The autism piece is very interesting, it follows a family that's busy turning
the traditional theories of autism on their head.

------
justin66
Here's to hoping the word "longread" dies sometime real soon now. Yuck.

~~~
bostik
At least it's a fairly descriptive one. If you can come up with something
better, please, by all means start using it in conjunction of current longread
threads. A good (or improved) idea will eventually get picked up.

I for one like the ability to find thorough articles, regardless of their
topic by a well known tag. -shrug- At the moment that tag appears to be
"longread". Now, one CAN argue what should be the minimum length for an
article to consider it a longread. (My background stems from magazine
freelancing, so I tend to count characters and not words.)

As a first apprpoximation: if it takes longer than 20 minutes to read the
article, it might qualify. If it takes longer than 45 minutes, it most
certainly does. As to how many will give up before reading such a monster
through, is another question...

